#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-12-16
<lostson> boo
<spikeb> egads
<lostson> egads what ?
<spikeb> i was terrified by the boo.
<mikeputnam> now there's two boos!
<mikeputnam> 3?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-12-16
<nickmoeck> Just wondering.... how the heck did I end up as the admin of the Ubuntu Wisconsn group on FB ?
<nickmoeck> Secondary question.... who wants to be the admin?
<greppy> If I had an active fb account I'd consider it, sorry.
<h00k> oh my.
<h00k> hello friends.
<h00k> nickmoeck: probably because I quit facebook
<h00k> nickmoeck: unintentional
<h00k> :(
<nickmoeck> h00k: haha, well thats precisely why I'm looking for someone to take over
<h00k> nickmoeck: cool.
<Cheesehead> What
<Cheesehead> What's facebook?
 * Cheesehead lifts his rock out of the way
<h00k> Cheesehead: it's bad news
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-12-09
<locoguest|31365> Testing, testnig.
<locoguest|31365> appears to work.
 * mikeputnam waves at the departed locoguest
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: locoguest is a nick that means that it is from http://ubuntu-wisconsin.org/IRC/
<mikeputnam> hmm yes.  the bit in their hostname gave that away --  @gateway/web/cgi-irc/kiwiirc.com
<tsimonq2> yep XD
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: and I asked h00k and he said that it was him
